

A stunning visualization of our divided Congress - lingben
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/04/23/a-stunning-visualization-of-our-divided-congress/

======
angersock
All the dots are blue or red. :(

I wish we had more minority party representation.

~~~
a3n
Then vote third party, even if you think they won't win. Because they won't
win "this time," but if you never vote for them they'll never win.

You may be fearful that the party you think are bigger idiots than your party
will win. But so what. Are you impressed by anything that either party has
done? It really doesn't matter. It doesn't.

If you want more than two colors, vote third party. If you always settle,
there will only ever be two colors.

